# Quanta installiert - wieder löschen?



## ultrakollega (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe Quanta heruntergeladen uns es kompiliert und installiert. Nun
habe ich im Ordner /opt/kde3/bin/ die Ausführbare Datei für Quanta.

Ich will Quanta wieder weghaben. Reicht es wenn ich die Datei 
lösche? Sind da womöglich noch irgendwo Files welche dazugehören
und welche ich löschen kann?

Der Downlaod von Quanta hatte 20MB und die ausführbare Datei
hat bloss 3MB.

Gibt es nicht für Linux eine Art Tool mit dem man Installationen
managen kann wie mit W2K?

Danke für die Infos.

Ultra


----------



## dritter (28. Dezember 2004)

Hm. Ein paket-management-tool suchst Du. Das hängt allerdings von Deiner Distribution ab. Für Debian gibts z.B. apt bzw. aptitude oder synaptic als GUIs für apt. Für andere Distributionen gibts garantiert auch andere.
evtl. funktioniert auch ein "make uninstall"...


----------



## ultrakollega (28. Dezember 2004)

Habe das Makefile schon wieder gelöscht, eigentlich alle Dateien welche ich heruntergeladen habe ...


----------

